

Google alters algorithm as Hollywood lobbyists win latest copyright battle - rohit89
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/aug/10/google-algorithm-hollywood-lobbyists-copyright

======
pg
Maybe this will open up an opportunity for a competing search engine. It's a
tiny crack in the wall admittedly, but one that a lot of users are interested
in.

~~~
quink
Something like The Pirate Bay or any of the dozens of torrent metasearch
sites?

